# Catlinbread Dirty Little Secret



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Has anyone played one of these? After listening to a bunch of different samples and reading some reviews, I caved and just bought one on ebay. 

I'm hoping it is the perfect "next step" of dirt after my Timmy. Into a clean amp, I LOVE my Timmy for low od tones but don't like it once the gain gets past noon (into a dirty or semi-dirty amp it is a different story). From what I am hearing/reading, the DLS does great medium gain sounds into clean amps.

I had been looking at an OCD but my Danoelectro Drive (OCD clone) wasn't cutting it. I know the Dano Drive isn't _identical _ to the OCD, but I think it was close enough to give me an idea.

TG


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Sounds interesting. I'll have to check out the clips. ?Youtube? I have an OCD and love it. I've never tried the Danelectro but I'll have to keep that in mind. 

Make sure you give us a review after you've had time to play with it.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Can't comment on the CatalinBread but everytime I think something is close enough to replace my OCD it turns out it isn't. This includes in no particular order, Zendrive, Roadhouse Eternity, EMMA Reezafratzitz, GT500, TIM, and probably 2 or 3 others that have since moved on. There's just "something" very natural sounding about the OCD that really appeals to me. I have a V2 btw.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Here are some clips, playing into a clean amp.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZYiO6dMaok&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q4O7OtwdJU8&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vr8dzLrc4xs


TG


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Stratin2traynor said:


> I have an OCD and love it. I've never tried the Danelectro but I'll have to keep that in mind.


Here are two videos doing an a/b comparison of the Dano and Fulltone:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VXxIp9CYnp8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W3atvhpngYQ

TG


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

davetcan said:


> everytime I think something is close enough to replace my OCD it turns out it isn't. There's just "something" very natural sounding about the OCD that really appeals to me. I have a V2 btw.


I will try out a "real" OCD when I get a chance but I think it is higher gain than I need and a few guys have mentioned it sounds better into a louder amp rather than a clean, low volume setting.

TG


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Did you ask some reviews to Scott at axeandyoushallreceive? Maybe he's in touch with one unit!


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Ti-Ron said:


> Did you ask some reviews to Scott at axeandyoushallreceive? Maybe he's in touch with one unit!


No, but I already ordered one on ebay (from "Tonefactor", only $10 USD shipping to Canada via USPS).

TG


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

traynor_garnet said:


> I will try out a "real" OCD when I get a chance but I think it is higher gain than I need and a few guys have mentioned it sounds better into a louder amp rather than a clean, low volume setting.
> 
> TG


I normally use my OCD on the clean channel at low volume setting. Always sounds awesome. It goes from slightly dirty to balls out. Thanks for the links, I'm gonna check those out now.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Well, guess what came in the mail today :smile: 

I haven't had a lot of time with this so I cannot give too many details. I was hoping this pedal would take over where my Timmy leaves off: it does this perfectly. I like my Timmy for low gain but find that anything past noon on the gain knob doesn't sound great into a clean amp. The DLS sounds just wicked at low-medium to medium gain settings into a clean amp.

The pedal goes for a JTM 45 type of sound. Since my amp is essential an early 60s era Marshall (very early, tube rectified Traynor Bassmaster) I have a pretty good reference. The pedal really does sound like my cranked amp, and really captures the low end power when jumping the amp's inputs. I've never heard this in a pedal before; it's got "umph" but not mud or flub.

I've tried it a 18v and 9v. I think I like 9v better, but need to play more.

Single coils sound great and you can still "hear the amp" (no "blanket" pedal sound). I have about 2 minutes with humbuckers, but it sounds cool too.

It doesn't have as much gain as my Danelectro Drive (OCD Clone); wish I could compare it to a real OCD. I think the ultimate dirt board would be Timmy (low gain), DLS (medium), OCD ("high" gain).

Sorry for the brief report, but I've only played it for about 1.5 hours. I'll share more as I spend more time with it.

BTW, I think "Lowatt" has one of these and can comment about the pedal at louder volumes (I seem to recall reading his comments about the DLS on TGP).

TG


----------



## Axe_34 (Apr 1, 2009)

I love my Catalinbread effects. Super Chili Picoso, Varioboost and Hyperpak.

Think I'll give this one a try too.


----------



## JMann (Feb 18, 2007)

Thought I'd resurrect this fine thread on what turns out for me to be an absolutely definitive transparent low gain pedal.

Some call this a Plexi/Marshall in a box. I am far from a Marshall expert but that is irrelevant to my point. This thing is so dynamic and touch sensitive
and is the first pedal that I have had success stacking with others. I also have an OCD which isn't going anywhere that mates up well with this thing.

When I am in the right mood during a practice routine this pedal seems to pick up on all my nuances, picking dynamics and feel. Just a great pedal to dig in with when you feel like cutting loose... :smilie_flagge17:

Thanx,
Jim


----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

Great OD ,and stacks very well try it with a Timmy ! Right now I run the Timmy (Light Gain /Boost) DLS (Medium Gain), and Lovepedal Kanji 9 (Distortion Gain)
and stack em in different combos for different flavors! works for me...........


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I know that from all your comments and the majority opinion on the 'net that I might stand alone against the world - but I hate it 

My buddy bought one a couple months back and brought it over. We ran it thru my JVM, Hiwatt 50, and one other amp tho I forget now which. It sounded awful with my amps. Then he dragged it over here this weekend (reall, his whole pedal board for me to mess around with) so naturally I punched in the DLS again. No love, even after much tweaking.

That said, given the huge majority that love it, I'm sure it's just a matter of trying it with the right amp/guitar and I'll change my tune.


----------



## JMann (Feb 18, 2007)

keto said:


> I know that from all your comments and the majority opinion on the 'net that I might stand alone against the world - but I hate it
> 
> My buddy bought one a couple months back and brought it over. We ran it thru my JVM, Hiwatt 50, and one other amp tho I forget now which. It sounded awful with my amps. Then he dragged it over here this weekend (reall, his whole pedal board for me to mess around with) so naturally I punched in the DLS again. No love, even after much tweaking.
> 
> That said, given the huge majority that love it, I'm sure it's just a matter of trying it with the right amp/guitar and I'll change my tune.


Yeah, there appears to be a lot of love for the DLS on TGP. It took me a bit before I realized it is an od unlike any od I have tried. With loudness at just above unity and gain at around 01:00 in the rock position, I find this to be my sweet spot with a Tele. Very bright but I have the tone knob at 12-01:00. The sustain, bloom and dynamics at those settings make for an enjoyable experience. Chords ring out beautifully.

I know what you mean though, going against the grain and not getting on with hyped pedals. It's all in and between ones' ears I guess. I'm waiting on an original TS9 and am really looking forward to a comparison of the 2. I doubt I'll keep both but this TS9 better be something special to knock out the DLS:sport-smiley-002:

Jim


----------



## seanmj (May 9, 2009)

I'm prpbably going to get one of these myself... getting rid of the byoc od2 and byoc 5knob compressor as well. The wampler ego squasher will replace the byoc compressor... and the dls will replace the od2.

Sean Meredith-Jones
http://www.seanmeredithjones.com


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Yeah, I'm still keeping my eyes out for one of these too. Right now, I'm only running an OCD on my board for gain, and I think I want a 2nd flavour. Though there's something to be said for consistency.


----------



## anchor (Mar 22, 2009)

Hello, 
I have OCD v4 and I would be interested trading with DLS if you decide to switch


----------

